# Bring awareness of the persecuted church



## fivepointcalvinist (Mar 21, 2006)

not sure if you guys are aware (or there has been a previous thread), but there is a website you can request a free Hebrews 13:3 pin to bring awareness to the persecuted church...

Remember them that are in bonds, as bound with them; [and] them which suffer adversity, as being yourselves also in the body.
"”Hebrews 13:3

Here's the link:

Remember Pin


----------

